# Ted can I come and play with you?



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This is ruby harassing ted the horse, I did post his pic on another thread - 
but it is so very cute with her little yellow rain coat & stumpy ewok legs


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

She's a little furry person!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I know - i just need the little red rubber wellies x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah plus a duffle coat and a suitcase of marmalade sandwiches


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha that's what Ruth said, she looks like paddington c


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh wow what a cute photo. I must have missed the other thread, so glad that I've seen this. She looks absolutely adorable and I love her coat it really suits her.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So sweet - she is whispering sweet nothings into his ear - or bribing him to poop over the fence for easy access


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> So sweet - she is whispering sweet nothings into his ear - or bribing him to poop over the fence for easy access


Probably the latter knowing my 2!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

She will be dreaming of horse poo tonight.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think her legs are stubby!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I don't think her legs are stubby!


One of my nicknames for ruby is stumpy, it's because she looks so much smaller and fuller than the tall lean Ralph, since his shave - although I am pleased to say his wave is making a prominent returned appearance


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I just love little Ruby and Ted you could make a children's book called "Ruby and Ted's adventures" and put different pictures. It's just too cute!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I just love little Ruby and Ted you could make a children's book called "Ruby and Ted's adventures" and put different pictures. It's just too cute!


Ha - do you think it would make me my fortune??
We could include chapters with Ralph & boo, 
Ted used to be like a naughty puppy when he was younger - always looking for mischief and getting into trouble, he is a funny character


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha - do you think it would make me my fortune??
> We could include chapters with Ralph & boo,
> Ted used to be like a naughty puppy when he was younger - always looking for mischief and getting into trouble, he is a funny character



It might you never know if I was a kid I would love a book like that (well even now I would get a copy)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> It might you never know if I was a kid I would love a book like that (well even now I would get a copy)


I shall do it and send you a pawed & hoofed copy! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

An adventure book is a super idea! I would buy one. 

Speaking of books, I wonder how many letters of the alphabet are represented in the cockapoo names here? An alphabetical early reader of cockapoos getting into mischief would be a huge hit with the kids I work with.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha that's good - well we would star with Arlo's... Beau, beemer, Charlie, Dexter, Echo, Fergus, Gypsy, Honey, inca, Jake, Kiki, Lady, Lexi, Lola, Molly, Nina, Oscar (the 'orrible), Poppy, Q? Ralph (& ruby!) Summer, Ted, U? V? Willow, X? Y? Z? 
Please anyone feel free to help me out with the missing ones....
Sorry if I've missed any - please add


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow that was quick! I might have to name a new pup Xanadu or something to assist. The vocabulary should be easy like Molly made a big mess! 

I wonder if I could make one like Donna made her awesome calender and laminate it?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes you've got to get the phonics in there like rrrrralph likes to rrrrrrroll in pppppoo! X
Maybe we should start a new thread and get those extra names in there?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow Tracy . . that was impressive!!! What a quick memory!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> One of my nicknames for ruby is stumpy, it's because she looks so much smaller and fuller than the tall lean Ralph, since his shave - although I am pleased to say his wave is making a prominent returned appearance


Ha! We call Dot Stumpy or Stubby because she has got little short legs and looks distinctly cobby next to leggy Kiki


----------

